
Your busted Android phone is ruining your chances at a second date - Inconel
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14619158/apple-iphone-google-android-judgemental-dating-study
======
flukus
Ruining chances at a second date or eliminating time wasted with pretentious
arseholes?

> To a certain type of gadget user, an Android smartphone is a symbol of
> defiance. These users see Google’s software — its customization options,
> hardware affordability, and no-frills design — as the perfect refutation of
> the sterile, mass-marketed appeal of Apple’s iPhone.

I've used Android since some of the earliest versions and while this may have
been accurate at on point it isn't now. Google is quickly becoming the poster
boy for orwellian corporate control and I'm looking for alternatives.

~~~
dozzie
> Ruining chances at a second date or eliminating time wasted with pretentious
> arseholes?

>> To a certain type of gadget user, an Android smartphone is a symbol of
defiance. These users see Google’s software — its customization options,
hardware affordability, and no-frills design — as the perfect refutation of
the sterile, mass-marketed appeal of Apple’s iPhone.

I have an opposite reaction. Whenever I see somebody pulling out an iPhone, my
first thought is that he/she is probably just an idiot who can't do sh&t with
their computer with a cellphone attached, and only carry it for showing how
cool they are by possessing such a branded and trendy gadget. I have similar
thoughts, but much less intense, for other smartphones of the big brands.

------
bitmapbrother
This reminds me of those gold digger videos on YouTube. Guy asks nice girl for
a date and she brushes him off. When girl sees guy get into his super car she
suddenly changes her mind. Guy then hands girl a shovel, calls her a gold
digger and drives off.

If your second date is conditional based on the type of smartphone you have
then be thankful for bypassing that world of misery.

------
halbrd
Wow, cracked screens are serious business. OS squabbles are nothing compared
to the judgement you'll apparently get for that.

------
tjalfi
The dataset is at [http://cp.match.com/en-
us/singlesinamerica/pdf/2016-Singles-...](http://cp.match.com/en-
us/singlesinamerica/pdf/2016-Singles-in-America-Codebook.pdf)

